# Images of the CN-E 70-200mm T4.4 Leak Out Ahead of Tomorrow's Announcement



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 19, 2017)

```
<p>Images for the Canon CN-E 70-200mm T4.4 have leaked out ahead of tomorrows announcement.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 50%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-29157 gallery-columns-2 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/CN-E-70-200-mm-T44-L-IS-KAS-S.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/CN-E-70-200-mm-T44-L-IS-KAS-S-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/CN-E-70-200-mm-T44-L-IS-KAS-S-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/CN-E-70-200-mm-T44-L-IS-KAS-S-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## CanonGrunt (Apr 19, 2017)

I was expecting a 2.8 aperture on this thing and priced at $20,000, I wonder if this will be cheaper then at 4.4, or if it'll still be near $20,000 just because it's cine glass... thoughts?


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 19, 2017)

- A


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 19, 2017)

CanonGrunt said:


> I was expecting a 2.8 aperture on this thing and priced at $20,000, I wonder if this will be cheaper then at 4.4, or if it'll still be near $20,000 just because it's cine glass... thoughts?



I wouldn't give 1/10th of that for it. I know I don't speak for everyone, but this is about as exciting as the 18-80 T4.4. I guess Canon did me a favor... I can close my wallet back.

You can probably expect a price around the existing 18-80.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Apr 20, 2017)

RunAndGun said:


> CanonGrunt said:
> 
> 
> > I was expecting a 2.8 aperture on this thing and priced at $20,000, I wonder if this will be cheaper then at 4.4, or if it'll still be near $20,000 just because it's cine glass... thoughts?
> ...



Yeah, I'm just going to stick with my canon 70-200 f/2.8 IS L II. That and the 35 is & 24is for now.


----------



## ajm (Apr 20, 2017)

Very nice. I have the 18-80 cinema zoom and it is awesome. Better than the L Series lenses. This should be just as good as the 18-80. F4 some of you don't like about it, but it still produces a nice bokeh. Cinema glass makes a difference on some productions.


----------



## Jacen (Apr 20, 2017)

Here's a first look from B&H:

https://youtu.be/GAZzvk7Cj9o


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 20, 2017)

Jacen said:


> Here's a first look from B&H:
> 
> https://youtu.be/GAZzvk7Cj9o




"Designed around Super 35 sensor" around the 1:32 mark.

Does this mean it's a crop lens only? Compatible with C100/C300/C700 and NOT a 5D/1D? The 18-80 "Covers Super 35 & APS-C Formats" only.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 20, 2017)

If your not in the cinematography world your never understand the clear differences between lenses for stills and lenses for cinematography. 
On the whole cinematography lenses are as you would expect from the price are better at controlling chromatic abberations, dealing with flares and mechanically far superior. They tend to have more precise markings, T stop calibration, adjustment for back focus (normally through shimming), and MTF consistently example to example. 
Most testing of cinematography lenses in the field is on special purpose projectors where were looking at field curvature, chromatic abberations, even field illumination and accurate lens makings. 
When you need to fill huge cinema screen with sharp images from super 35 image area or vistavision the lenses need to be the best they possibly can be not forgetting many are overlaid with visual effects during post.


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 20, 2017)

bsbeamer said:


> Jacen said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a first look from B&H:
> ...



I have the Canon 17-120(designed to cover s35) and have a swappable mount system on it so that I can change from PL to EF if necessary. Just for the hell of it after I had the mount system done, I put it on my 5Dmkiv, which we know is FF. Of course it didn't cover the full sensor-I knew it wouldn't, BUT it did in the 4K crop mode that the 5 runs in. Pic is kind of ridiculous, but that was part of the fun.


----------

